# Haunting for charity



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

I know many people use their display to raise money or gather food for local charities. Does anyone know how I would go about doing such a thing? do I need permission (a permit)? Do I have enough lights/props to do this? any help would be great! thanks in advance!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Depends on how big you want go


----------



## CB_Christmas (Aug 12, 2009)

not big, but getting a few bags of non-perishable food items for the food bank would be great. not looking to raise thousands of dollars.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

We collected canned goods last year for a local food pantry by simply having a small haunted house in our home (back patio & garage). We live in a subdivision of around 250 homes, we stuck fliers in mailboxes and we ended up collecting around a dozen bags of food.

It's a good cause, but beware. The effort is liable to suck up about every weekend you've got from mid-August till 11/1.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Last year we collected for the local food bank (pantry), but didn't need any permission to do so. Anyone could drop off any donations so they were just thrilled when I showed up with boxes of food. "Where did THIS come from !?!?" All monies went to the club that puts on the haunt each year (we're volunteers). I would ask around in your area, though- the rules might be very different from place to place. As well, if you ARE gathering food make sure to advertise! It really helps if people know to bring a few cans before they show up at your door. Happy haunting!


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Just contact one of the local charities and let them know what you plan to do, they are always very friendly and helpful when it comes to events helping out like this. I highly agree with Toktorill about getting the word out though if you are doing this and often times you might be able to get a plug or something from a local radio station, public access tv or even local news channels just contact them and let them know what you are trying to do and it helps promote your haunt too.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I put up a sign at the beginning of October that I would be collecting for the food shelf as well as the community theater group I belong to. One of the editors of the local newspaper (who also works with the theater) ran a short article. We didn't get many donations, but hopefully will see more next year.


----------

